# Farbverlauf in Illustrator aufnehmen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. Mai 2006)

Hallo,
weiß eienr wie ich den Farbverlauf eines Objektes in meine Bibliothek bekomme. Also hab ein Objekt aus Indesign in Illustrator importiert und möchte nun den Farbverlauf auch in Illustrator verwenden. Mit der Pipette bekomme ich ja nur immer grad die Farbe in die ich hinein klicke.

Gruß


----------



## PDeffer (31. Mai 2006)

Versuch mal dies:
- Importiertes Objekt im AI auswählen
- bei *Verlauf *und *Farbe* sollte jetzt der entprechende Verlauf zu sehen sein
- Farbfeldbibliothek öffnen > "Neues Farbfeld"
Das sollte es gewesen sein, oder?
PDeffer


----------

